# Punctured hole in Copper Tubing



## dkchatterton (Jan 20, 2007)

I was installing a shelf bracket in a closet and screwed into what I thought was a stud until it started hissing at me.  I quickly cut in through the sheetrock and discovered I'd punctured the copper tubing on my a/c unit.  I bought a compression connector and thought I'd cut the tubing and reconnect the two ends.  The other method I have considered is to solder a sleeve over the hole.  

Questions:  Which is better to use -- compression connector or soldered sleeve?

How do I turn off the flow of the freon so I don't loose it all out of the entire system?  I see a nut type thing at the base of the outside unit.  Should I turn that off and is there something similar up in the unit in the attic?

Lastly, can I recharge the unit myself or do I have to call in an A/C person?

thanks, Doug


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm sure that by the time you read this you will have no freon left in your system. You will need to call in a professional to recharge your system and you might as well let them fix the leak as well.


----------



## dkchatterton (Jan 20, 2007)

I was able to quickly plug it up with duct tape until I can fix it so I didn't loose too much.


----------



## hvachawk (Jan 20, 2007)

you need to call a AC company and have them fix it 
the system was now open and has moisture in it ,they need to braze the pipe because of the high pressure in the pipe.
they will have to evacuate the system to pull out all the moisture and re fill with freon.
this is not for home owners to do ,if you try to do some thing your self you may damage the unit.

get help on this one


charlie


----------

